# new tank help!



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

hey everyone im going to the darkside! haha okay well i got this tank for free today and it loos pretty nice i know that this is for saltwater but im pretty sure it was used as a freshwater tank but i dont know whats missing for sure or not im almost positive the original pump is missing on it and all the media the lights work tho haha but i just want to know what i need to get this thing going what pump i need for this what media i know i need salt and sand do i need a protein skimmer? just need some advice take a look on the pictures and tell me what you think i need and also i dont know what i want to do with it yet if i want reef or fowlr what do you guys think i would appreciate some help thanks guys! 































































































































if you have any questions or want more pictures just let me know thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Hoods & Lighting: Eclipse Filtration and Illumination System

Marineland Eclipse Aquarium Lighting and Filtration Systems - Product Reviews at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish

Ditch the undergravel filter.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers onLive Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way oyu go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter)

Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.

Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume

Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

Rubber kitchen gloves

Fish net

Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

Heater rated for your size tank.

Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt

Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate

Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, etc.)

Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

okay thanks alot those links helped out alot and yeah my main question is where do i get the pump that is missing in the eclipse hood and how much are they and where would i put the protein skimmer?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Pump Motor Assembly for Eclipse 1 Hood | ThatPetPlace.com

Skimmer is going to be a problem without running a sump. You may forego that one by doing 10% water changes weekly.


----------

